# Bow Recommendations



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

It looks like I've drawn my first archery tag and need to buy a good bow. I have never bow hunted but it is something I want to get into and stick with it for years. 

What brands of bows would you recommend for a beginner? I want something that I can use now and for the next 3-5 years. I want quality and the best price. Let me know what you experts think. Thanks.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am no expert but I would strongly recommend a PSE whatever. Plety of adjustmants that you can play with until you know what you like, then you can buy a real bow like a Mathews. 

But seriously PSE would be a great starter bow, you can spend as little or as much as you want, but with bows as everything else, you get what you pay for. Shoot a few different types and see which one grows on you the best. Very addicting sport, once your in, your hook, line and sinkered. Best of luck and be prepared to be reborn in the hunting world.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Make sure to check out the Parker Bows, they have some great bows to get you started that you can use for a few years without having to spend a fortune.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Find your price range, and shoot every bow that you can. Let the bow pick you! Its gets addicting. And don't forget to leave some money for the sight, rest, peep, arrows, quiver, release, stabilizer, and anything else you might need. KSL has good deals sometimes.


----------



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks all. I appreciate these recommendations and thoughts. I'll look into these.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've bought my boy and myself bows off KSL in the last 2 months,,,,,,,,,
If you take your time ,,make offers,, and wait them out,,

I've made a couple buys that were UNREALL!

Plus this year on KSL I've bought two 3 x 9 scopes,,A GPS,,And a spotting scope..

And on the bow recommendation,,,,,,Bear has a new Charge bow,,,Fully set up for $360
at Sportsman's I was impressed with for the price...

Here's a link to cabelas bow packages...
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... d=cat21424


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey goofy what does that Charge come set up with? I've been looking at the charge for a bit now thinking I'll get one.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Hey goofy what does that Charge come set up with? I've been looking at the charge for a bit now thinking I'll get one.


Everything but the arrows and a release,,,,,,,,,

And for the record,,I was shooting bear bows 30 years ago,,


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Just be sure to have someone who KNOWS, help you. I was helping my son in law buy one and he brought home a PSE mach X to try. It looked good and nice. He shot it and it sounded and looked good. He shot my sons Mathews for comparison and said, "the PSE isn't as smooth and it jolts". I decided to shoot it also and that is when I about had the fillings in my teeth come loose. There are many good bows out there so just get some help and good luck. There is also a classified section on archerytalk.com


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Just be sure to have someone who KNOWS, help you. I was helping my son in law buy one and he brought home a PSE mach X to try. It looked good and nice. He shot it and it sounded and looked good. He shot my sons Mathews for comparison and said, "the PSE isn't as smooth and it jolts". I decided to shoot it also and that is when I about had the fillings in my teeth come loose. There are many good bows out there so just get some help and good luck. There is also a classified section on archerytalk.com


I will second that...find someone who knows and look for a brand that people actually carry and can service in your area so you aren't driving a ton just to have adjustments on your new toy... Elk22 is a little bias about brand so have a grain of salt with his recommendation there . I also agree that you should shoot everything you can in your pricerange and go with what feels good. Scott, if you are going to tell him to go to someone who "knows" and then suggest he buy off the web, isn't that a contradiction?

OP, Where are you located?


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

If its your first bow I would go to a shop and get help. Once you have been around the block a few times there are lots of places to shop. but it will do you no good to pick up something that wont work or is really not the correct bow for you. Bow Shops have older new bows and used if your trying to save $$$


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Just be sure to have someone who KNOWS, help you. I was helping my son in law buy one and he brought home a PSE mach X to try. It looked good and nice. He shot it and it sounded and looked good. He shot my sons Mathews for comparison and said, "the PSE isn't as smooth and it jolts". I decided to shoot it also and that is when I about had the fillings in my teeth come loose. There are many good bows out there so just get some help and good luck. There is also a classified section on archerytalk.com
> ...


Lance, Isn't saying "I will second that" and then saying that I am bias and contradictory a little bit Contradictory? lol

Lance is right however in pointing out the fact that a shop is a better place to go in many instances. They can get you set up with a bow that fits you with peep adjustments and Draw lengths etc... Buying a bow off from the web can be handy when you find a deal that comes with ALL of the components that you like, including draw length, weight etc... You can get your bow and many times the rest, sight, quiver, case and arrows get thrown in for pennies on the dollar. Where it sucks is when you buy a nice Z-7 and it has a quickie quiver and a whisker busquit on it and you have to throw away the junk and get good stuff. You paid a bit more for that "crap" and now your stuck with it and have to pay new costs for the good ones. In that case you would be better off at the Pro shop because Pro shops take pride in the people that they sell bows to and treat them good on the accessories. It's not very often that you find a bow online with all of the accessories and gadgets that "You" like.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought a whisker brisket and a quickie would complement a Mathews perfectly! From the same tree I would say! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I thought a whisker brisket and a quickie would complement a Mathews perfectly! From the same tree I would say! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Its funny how Elite breaks off from Mathews and then Strothers breaks off from Elite and so on and so on. They all take with them the best way to build a bow and I am supposed to take you serious?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

A good inexpensive bow would be the G5 Quest. Cabelas has them on display and for their cost you will be sold... I personally thought they felt better and shot better than the hoyt's and Mathews I have shot in the past.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> A good inexpensive bow would be the G5 Quest. Cabelas has them on display and for their cost you will be sold... I personally thought they felt better and shot better than the hoyt's and Mathews I have shot in the past.


The Quest has Rev cams and do you know who invented them? KEVIN STROTHER..... -22- Elite had nothing to do with Mathews, who would? All Mathews has done lately is copy PSE (the monster) Matt is burnt out and old (sound familiar?, you can relate?). You are clueless because you have never owned a Elite or a Strother. I have owned all three and I can tell you Mathews has nothing I want! The Drenlin I owned had more problems than any bow I have owned, garbage.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> humpyflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > A good inexpensive bow would be the G5 Quest. Cabelas has them on display and for their cost you will be sold... I personally thought they felt better and shot better than the hoyt's and Mathews I have shot in the past.
> ...


So what you are saying is that 22 million people CAN be wrong? I think NOT!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I see .. who cares about the Ma and Pa's in the world, lets all go down to Wal-mart and buy what the masses want. Down with the little guy, -22- you are a product of advertising, shoot what the masses tell you, enjoy your outdated Mathews. Why would you want to be a part of anything small and new, something or someone with new ideas? Get ready to make fun of my slick tricks and ramcats, again something you have never tried or owned. You should get some muzzys for your over advertised bow, why would you want to try something new like EPEKS.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I see .. who cares about the Ma and Pa's in the world, lets all go down to Wal-mart and buy what the masses want. Down with the little guy, -22- you are a product of advertising, shoot what the masses tell you, enjoy your outdated Mathews. Why would you want to be a part of anything small and new, something or someone with new ideas? Get ready to make fun of my slick tricks and ramcats, again something you have never tried or owned. You should get some muzzys for your over advertised bow, why would you want to try something new like EPEKS.


You just drive your "Smart Car" and I will drive my Dodge Pickup!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao


----------

